# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Shqiptaret ne Itali #4

## IL__SANTO

Meqe Moderatoret jane gjithmone ne krye te detyres sapo tema arriti 1000 postime e mbyllen.     :perqeshje: 

Per neve Italo-Albanezet po rihap perseri temen keshtu qe Bisedim te mbare ne vazhdim!!!!

----------


## Daniel Maker

o njesh po sot kur shkrujta un ala hap ishte..
thash sa hume mrom?

----------


## xhuliana

miredita njerezia...!!!!!!

----------


## Daniel Maker

mire se na erdhe xhuliana..tutto mir apo cdo gje bene?he zgjidhe..

----------


## IL__SANTO

Daniel epo vigjelojne mbi tema moderatoret.     :buzeqeshje: 


Ola Bonita.  Per Xhuliana.     :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xhuliana

Daniel nessuna delle due..... :buzeqeshje: 

Grrrazie Santo....kalofshit mire ju se una ika tani.....lexohemi me vone!

----------


## IL__SANTO

Ciao Xhuliana.Kalofsh mire edhe tija.     :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Daniel Maker

po na rushin Santo moderatoret..sa ika tak e hoqen qe te humbja cdo kontakt me ket bot!!

ah xhuliana scusa l'inappropriata domanda allora..tja kalosh mir ne ti ciau

----------


## drague

Gezuar festen Italo-Albanesi :buzeqeshje:

----------


## IL__SANTO

Te paca Drague se po pergjigjem una nvend te ketyre.     :perqeshje:

----------


## drague

> Te paca Drague se po pergjigjem una nvend te ketyre.


sa pushime keni dhe ju mer jahu :shkelje syri: 
ne u mytem ne pune.

----------


## IL__SANTO

Drague feste nga te gjitha anet.     :perqeshje: 

Ja kaloi edhe kjo sot ne 15 Gusht kemi pushime tani.     :i ngrysur:

----------


## Daniel Maker

un nje here per sa kuptova kamm nje jave ferie per grande impegno qe vej ne pun..
nuk eshte e vertet!me lan ne shpi se merziz robt si lej me punu se rrin gjith diten duke fol me mu

----------


## xfiles

Ta bej dhe une sefte te shkruaj tek kjo tema re  :buzeqeshje: .
Pershendetje mileto pershendetje.
Santo, edhe pak dhe vjen maryp, neser do shkruaj ketu besoj  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## alda09

Mire se rrini djaleria,se vajza s'paska.Si keni kaluar me keto pushimet?

----------


## Daniel Maker

dhe shpi sna u nda puna alda..po ti mir ja ke kaluar?

----------


## IL__SANTO

Mbremaaaaaaaaaaa   Njereziaaaaaaaaaaa..

Erdhe edhe una prap.     :buzeqeshje: 

Pershendetje.

----------


## alda09

Ca mire o daniel,sot gjasme vajta ne plazh e ja kerciti bresheri,Si thone kot kur bene dasem fukarai i çahet daullja :i ngrysur: .

Santo po ti mire?

----------


## IL__SANTO

Alda Rehatllik hesapi.Me Nusen gjithe diten.     :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Daniel Maker

ah sa keq me vjen alda ;P..nuk shikove meteo ti mi gru?shi vetem shi ca po ndodh kshu..po tremem fort!!jam i ri..skam be shum gjera me u permys bota!!

o santo mu ka rrit re!!!reputacioni them djaloooo ;P
e di un qe ti me voton kaq shum

----------

